

General Public Obviousness License - dominictarr
https://raw.github.com/isaacs/inherits/master/LICENSE
the new OSS licence that all the hip kids are using.
======
dominictarr
the question is: is a licence that only requires attribution more or less
restrictive?

~~~
IsaacSchlueter
It's a strange loop, actually. The requiring attribution would be more
restrictive, since the current license does not require attribution. If you
re-license it with a license that does not require a less restrictive license,
and then license it again with a license that is more restrictive, then you've
violated the original one.

Logically, it implies "You can only release it under this license".

That is, the license says, "This is obvious, and doesn't need a license", and
is a joke.

